# ehMac - Podcast - Arrivine at Yorkdale Mall



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*ehMac - Podcast - Arriving at Yorkdale Mall*










*ehMac Podcast - Arriving at Yorkdale Mall - 4:20AM
The remainder of the drive and the arrival to the line.*

As we continue on our voyage to the grand opening of the Apple Store - Yorkdale
We arrive to find 28 Mac Fans camped out behind the yellow barricade.
All pumped up on pizza, candy, pop, coffee and pure adrenaline!
T-Hill, Brandon, Cliffy, and the two new members are the first we talk to.
This saga will continue......

_Subscribe to the ehMac.ca - Podcast feed:_

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- to subscribe via iTunes 4.9

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to the ehMac Podcast feed"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/icon_podcasting.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a> <-- to see the feed via Safari
or paste the url to your favorite RSS Reader​
You can download the MP3 file directly here:
ehMac Podcast - Arriving at Yorkdale Mall - 4:20AM
Option+Click to download to your computer

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com



> Driving into TO
> Entering GTA
> Collectors Lanes
> Kyle - The Great White North
> ...


----------

